# Quamar M80e Burrs - Massive Gap



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

I just picked up this M80e and there is a significant gap under the bottom (driven) burr. A few beans get very easily stuck in there (where as none get stuck in my Mazzers).

Both burrs have a raised edge on them but only the top (non driven adjustable) burr has a matching indent where it sits when you screw it in.

It looks as if they've installed the same burr in top and bottom even though the grinder itself is designed for different ones. In fact the driven side actually has the opposite indentation which makes the gap even greater than if it were flat.

Does anyone know what the go is here?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I just checked back through my engineering review photos and I am afraid it's as I remembered them to be and normal for that grinder. I reviewed a lot of the Quamar range for Bella Barista (few years ago).


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

If that's the 'design' and its causing issues, then redesign where the beans get stuck ?


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

DaveP said:


> If that's the 'design' and its causing issues, then redesign where the beans get stuck ?


It'll probably be fine when it's full of ground coffee and makes a natural ramp (my Mazzers do this also but just along the edge rather than UNDER the burrs as well) but it's pretty annoying considering it is doserless and this just increases the retention but hopefully whatever beans go in there stay there forever rather than migrating slowly into whatever I'm trying to grind at the time.

But yeah I agree, it seems like a really strange decision not to machine out the ledge to match the burrs (like what they've done on the top) but maybe they didn't have enough material in there somewhere? I'm sure they had a reason but it is hard to know from looking at the final product.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll check mine. Bought new Jan 2017. It will be interesting to see if this is still the case.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes it's the same.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd be so inclined to make a shim with the ID having a beveled edge, plastic or nylon with a thickness about 2 smidges1 less than the gap.

1(old imperial measurement used before microns got invented,where 4 gnats = 1 smidge)

Tip o the day, when using 2 hole cutters to cut the shim out, cutting the OD out first is rather prudent and will also avoid being slapped around the back of the head by the gaffer.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

DaveP said:


> I'd be so inclined to make a shim with the ID having a beveled edge, plastic or nylon with a thickness about 2 smidges1 less than the gap.
> 
> 1(old imperial measurement used before microns got invented,where 4 gnats = 1 smidge)
> 
> Tip o the day, when using 2 hole cutters to cut the shim out, cutting the OD out first is rather prudent and will also avoid being slapped around the back of the head by the gaffer.


Once the coffee is packed in there i don't think it will contribute much to the exchange.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Once the coffee is packed in there


Ahhhh, the old self regulating organic filler trick


----------

